# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak schudnąć?

## Krzysztofsc

Witam, nazywam się Krzysztof. 
Mój problem polega na tym, że nie długo kończę szkołę i chciałbym iść na Strażnika Miejskiego, (od 21 lat), mam 20, więc dopiero w lutym, prawie za rok. Ale problemem jest moja waga. Ważę 106 kg a wzrost 187 cm. Więc mam te 30 kg nadwagi. Nie to że jestem gruby jak świnia i siedzę jak grubas w fotelu, lubię pływać, wariować na rowerze, a czasami jechać w góry, jak jest ciepło i mam wolne. Ale coś to mało daje. Wyczytałem już wszystkie wymagania kwalifikacyjne, no i jest tam egzamin sprawnościowy (na Policjanta jest trochę cięższy według mnie), prawdopodobne wszystko bym przeszedł ale jest coś co bym nie mógł zrobić, podciąganie się na drążku powyżej brody. W szkole takie coś miałem i nie dałem rady zrobić, bo jestem za ciężki. Jak zrzucić te kilogramy do mojego poziomu stabilnego?

----------


## Karaoke

Witam - zacznij od obliczenia swojego BMI i zapotrzebowania kalorycznego - odpowiednie kalkulatory znajdziesz w necie. Następnie ułóż sobie dietę z ujemnym bilansem kalorycznym ok. 10 % mniej i rozłóż  5 posiłków mniej więcej równomiernie w czasie z tym że ostatni powinien być na ok. 2 godz. przed snem, do tego to pływanie, jazda na rowerze jakieś ćwiczenia a może chodzenie z kijkami. Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Krzysztofsc

Dobra 
31,5 kg nadwagi, dalej -10%, ale od wszystkich posiłków, ja myślę. 2 godziny przed snem? Słyszałem że przed 19 godziną już nie jeść. A mógłby ktoś napisać ile kalorii można?

----------


## Karaoke

Krzysztof - czy coś Ci mówi  - metabolizm ? Ostatni posiłek na 2 godz przed snem po to aby nie spowolnic metabolizmu. Nie rozumiem o co pytasz w ostatnim zdaniu.

----------


## Krzysztofsc

Dzienne zapotrzebowanie wynosi 2000 kcal, to ile mam spożywać kalorii?

----------


## Karaoke

1800 to maks. dziennie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, nazywam się Krzysztof. 
> Mój problem polega na tym, że nie długo kończę szkołę i chciałbym iść na Strażnika Miejskiego, (od 21 lat), mam 20, więc dopiero w lutym, prawie za rok. Ale problemem jest moja waga. Ważę 106 kg a wzrost 187 cm. Więc mam te 30 kg nadwagi. Nie to że jestem gruby jak świnia i siedzę jak grubas w fotelu, lubię pływać, wariować na rowerze, a czasami jechać w góry, jak jest ciepło i mam wolne. Ale coś to mało daje. Wyczytałem już wszystkie wymagania kwalifikacyjne, no i jest tam egzamin sprawnościowy (na Policjanta jest trochę cięższy według mnie), prawdopodobne wszystko bym przeszedł ale jest coś co bym nie mógł zrobić, podciąganie się na drążku powyżej brody. W szkole takie coś miałem i nie dałem rady zrobić, bo jestem za ciężki. Jak zrzucić te kilogramy do mojego poziomu stabilnego?


 jak nic to tylko NŻT!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam się zgłosić do specjalisty,

----------

